
Local privilege escalation kernel bug left in apple core os due to Final cut pro - fmax30
https://www.quora.com/Did-you-ever-intentionally-leave-a-bug-while-writing-a-software-code/answer/Terry-Lambert?share=147e37a0&srid=C0r8
======
db48x
I've released software with minor bugs that we didn't have time to fix, but
that really takes the cake.

